# Pattern addiction



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't think there's a day that doesn't go by where I get yet another lovely pattern to add to my pattern stash from KP, a pattern stash btw that I will never live to work through. I think I am totally obsessed with collecting patterns. Am I the only pattern nut here??? Is there an AA for this?? Help!!! LOL!
Dusty


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

If there is an PAA (pattern addicts anonymous), I will join as I keep seeing and printing patterns I want to knit too! One of my favourite things to do is browse my binders and choose a pattern I haven't done before! Nothing wrong with that I say!!!


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

I am a pattern addict too! I buy some printed patterns and oodles of PDF's as well as download all the free patterns that I find attractive. I have to pick a project, then I can go through all my files for that particular type of project. Once I choose a pattern, I print it out. I also have an external hard drive that I back up all my documents on. 
Since I got my first computer 6 years ago, I have saved thousands of patterns, I am always afraid that the free patterns will disappear from the Brand sites.  
I will never get all these projects made if I had 300 years to knit and crochet, then there are the sewing and cross stitch patterns. :roll: 
Yup, I definitely need Pattern Anonymous.


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Every day I tell myself "ok tomorrow I will only knit and not look at any new patterns". Then early the next morning I am back on here saving patterns! Lol. Then I spend so much time looking through all my patterns trying to decide what I want to make next. I f I would just knit, I might actually have something to show for all my time!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dusti said:


> I don't think there's a day that doesn't go by where I get yet another lovely pattern to add to my pattern stash from KP, a pattern stash btw that I will never live to work through. I think I am totally obsessed with collecting patterns. Am I the only pattern nut here??? Is there an AA for this?? Help!!! LOL!
> Dusty


Me too. I need to get off here and start cleaning house and knitting. I love KP and the people on here. I have learned so much on this site and every time I click another unbelievably beautiful pattern. I think this is the best site going with all there personal interaction and help. I am trying to stop collecting patterns right now!!!! Yes, right now. One pattern at a time LOL
Yes, perhaps we need to fess up each day and take it a moment at a time. What a wonderful problem to have.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

annjaneice said:


> Every day I tell myself "ok tomorrow I will only knit and not look at any new patterns". Then early the next morning I am back on here saving patterns! Lol. Then I spend so much time looking through all my patterns trying to decide what I want to make next. I f I would just knit, I might actually have something to show for all my time!


AMEN!! I am soooooo busy adding, and organizing, and RE-organizing my ever growing encyclopedia of patterns that I spend most of the day doing just THAT and about 10% of the time actually doing any knitting!! And me too, I have so very little work to show for it! LOL! I'm hopeless!!
Dusty


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi my name is Sharon and I am addicted to Pattern collection and KPing. I should be working and here I am with my knitting in my lap, looking at the Kp site again.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

YorkieMama said:


> I am a pattern addict too! I buy some printed patterns and oodles of PDF's as well as download all the free patterns that I find attractive. I have to pick a project, then I can go through all my files for that particular type of project. Once I choose a pattern, I print it out. I also have an external hard drive that I back up all my documents on.
> Since I got my first computer 6 years ago, I have saved thousands of patterns, I am always afraid that the free patterns will disappear from the Brand sites.
> I will never get all these projects made if I had 300 years to knit and crochet, then there are the sewing and cross stitch patterns. :roll:
> Yup, I definitely need Pattern Anonymous.


I actually went out and bought an external hard drive too just for my patterns because like you I was afraid if something happened to my computer or to the on line site where I got them from, I might never be able to get them back again. Oh, the horror!!!

 Dusty


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

No I collect lots of patterns that I will never make. If I see one and I'm afraid that when and if I want it I won't remember where I saw it. Hence I download it keep until that day. I'm addicted to saving patterns. Lots of them which are far beyond my still level. I'd ask for intervention but that would take all my fun away. I'm happy just as I am. I now know that I am not alone and that bring some comfort.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

There is no help for pattern addicts. I should know. I print a lot of free patterns from www.knitting.about.com and have them organized in a 3-ring binder. What's embarrassing is when I discover that I've printed the same pattern twice.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> There is no help for pattern addicts. I should know. I print a lot of free patterns from www.knitting.about.com and have them organized in a 3-ring binder. What's embarrassing is when I discover that I've printed the same pattern twice.


LOL Yes! I have done that too! That's when I know I REALLY liked the pattern...


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I keep downloading patterns that I like, and then I wonder whether to finish my WIP or start the one I have just downloaded. So far I am being good by finishing off some of my WIPs before starting something new, but boy is it hard.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

No i,m also a pattern nt and have been for years,kp only added to my insanity lol.


----------



## fibertrix (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello my name is Denise and I'm a pattern addict too. Not only do I save every thing I think I'll do, I sometimes make up my own. I've also got some of my Nana's crochet books from 1914 or so.


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

This must be a widespread affliction. I have such a large amount of knitting books and downloaded patterns. Sometimes I get so excited about a new pattern I have found that I have to start it right away. So, I also have several WIPs. I don't even want to think about the stash I have managed to accumulate.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I have printed up so many patterns in the last 5 weeks that I have been on this site, that I ran out of printer paper and couldn't afford to buy any more so I went through my house finding sheets of old school work so I could print on the back of them. Last Monday I got paid and bought some more paper but guess what happened the following day? I ran out of ink and I can't buy any more until Monday week. I am bookmarking all the patterns I want until then. I suppose I am addicted too.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

I am also a collector of patterns. I find it useful when I want to start a new project because most of the research is done. I have started using Evernote to save them. I do not store the patterns in each entry, but I paste a photo and the url. The program provides different tags to ease future searches. I classify the patterns in different notebooks. Save space and is easier to find what I ama looking for. Some of them are cross referenced. No opre multitudes of binder and paper waste. Occasionally I paste a whole pattern if it was posted on a blog. Sometimes I add pictures of the same projects but made by differents knitter as they do it in Ravelry. Or add my own pix. Hope this helps. MoniqueToronto.


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Me too!!! I literally have 1000's of patterns, now lets face it, we all know I am not going to live long enough to do them all, but one can always hope, right???? LOL. 

Just remember, it is a GOOD addiction, one that I am proud to have....hehe


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

this was a huge problem for me in the days when only paper patterns were available. the house was overun with them. now with computor technology and the wonderful web i can download even more patternas than i will ever do. :lol:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> If there is an PAA (pattern addicts anonymous), I will join as I keep seeing and printing patterns I want to knit too! One of my favourite things to do is browse my binders and choose a pattern I haven't done before! Nothing wrong with that I say!!!


Guess I had better apply, but only on one condition...............DO NOT TRY TO CURE!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

yes, yes, yes guilty!


----------



## Lindow (Oct 22, 2011)

I think it's a recognizable CDC disease: PABLE: Pattern addiction beyond life expectancy. It's a companion to SABLE: Stash acquisition beyond life expectancy. I have a serious case of both!


----------



## gailr1 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm guilty too. I save heaps of free patterns to my external hard drive every day. When I go on holiday I hide the hard drive so that if anyone was to break into the house and take my PC (although it's getting a bit old now and I don't think anyone would want it) I don't wont to lose my patterns (and family photos). When I want to knit something different I look through my patterns and print out the one I want to knit. It's good to know that there are many of us with the same addiction out there.


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

And I thought that this was only my dirty little secret! I don't print most patterns until I am ready to make the item. I save most to PDF on my computer. But everything is in one large folder. It sounds as if some of you are way more organized than I am. I am thinking that I should ge busy sorting them into sub folders based on the type of knitting and then the object being knitted! I might just be able to find things easier.


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have all of the McCalls needlework magazines from 1965 until they stopped printing them! Ekkkkk, now I have an external hard drive full of stuff I have collected from all of you on KP.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Me Too. What am I thinking. I start one project and then I see patterns that I like better. So much to choose from, yet where can I possibly find the time to complete them all?


----------



## pfallon44 (Jun 26, 2011)

As I am typing this, my dining room table is covered with patterns that I have collected over the years. I am "organizing " them and going to put them into a binder. Of course, they have been sitting there waiting for me to do that about a month now. Every day that I am on this forum, I see more beautiful patterns. I can't resist printing them out. I am 67 now and do not know how I could possibly knit all the patterns I have collected!! My name is Pat and I have a pattern addiction!!!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I agree with Knitnanny - if there is ever a PAA, I would need to be a member. I print out patterns and organize them in file folders and as the file folders become larger, then I reorganize them into more specific files. I probably spend as much money on ink cartridges as I do yarn.


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm sitting here early in the AM, just smiling! I was just thinking yesterday, "enough, already"! I discovered 2 weeks ago that I can make separate folders to keep all these in under my Favorites! Daahhh!! However, now it will take me ANOTHER day to transfer and delete them! I've got such a mess right now, I'm going to have to buy another big can of flavored coffee, set up my laptop at the dining room table, and put up a sign "Woman at Work. Do Not Disturb!".


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Ravelry is like crack to me. Crackelry. Like Crackbook and Crack Paradise.


----------



## Lisa in TX (Aug 10, 2011)

I confess I am addicted to collecting as well. I have them stored on my computer, backed up on a seperate hard drive, and thumb drive. Them my Neice got me onto Pinterest now I am doing the same thing there. I think I am a little paranoid about losing any of them  Oh, well, I just need to start printing them and to make up some books, then I will have hard copies everywhere. Now off I go in search of more patterns :lol:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

My name is Jean and I am a pattern addict as well and I do not want to be cured of it.....I love it, I want it and I need it. It keeps me sane. I am sane aren't I?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's my shameful secret: when I go on holiday in the caravan- no Internet connection, how will I survive! - I'll be re-arranging ALL my patterns and pics and various downloads from other sites into folders. 

Then when I come back I'll not know where to find anything, and FlyLady will be no help, she'll sternly say to declutter.

Yes, mom2grif, it's like crack ....


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Me too! I'm always finding new patterns. I'll have to be a cat and have 9 lives to go through them...and that's if I stop collecting today.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Nope..you're not..I too have a collection of things that I would like to make ..they're in a plastic sleeve in a binder.


----------



## ploy1475 (Mar 8, 2011)

Everyday I download pdf or cut and paste. Hubby says I will need a firesafe room soon. So we will all be together when the anonymus group gets started. Keep on saving....!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Maybe since I also have your addiction and we both live in California there might be a West Coast Knitting Pattern Addiction Syndrome (WCKPAS) !!


----------



## cuzzins (Mar 22, 2012)

I too am an addict of collecting patterns. Since I joined KP my addiction has gotten worse, but I love every minute of it. Most of my spare time between taking care of my mother and working since I joined KP is spent right here every minute reading my email looking for MORE patterns to download or print out. Thanks everyone for contributing to my addiction! I will be posting some of my work that I have completed from some of the patterns that I have downloaded . I only work on my projects after I have read the e-mail posts of the day and finished all the pattern downloads.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thank you all, for making me feel better about myself - I had been feeling all alone in my shame, LOL!

At least since I began avidly collecting patterns on KP, I've tapered of considerably with collecting recipes!


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dusti said:


> I don't think there's a day that doesn't go by where I get yet another lovely pattern to add to my pattern stash from KP, a pattern stash btw that I will never live to work through. I think I am totally obsessed with collecting patterns. Am I the only pattern nut here??? Is there an AA for this?? Help!!! LOL!
> Dusty


Guilty as charged!!!! :-D :-D :-D I just keep on looking on KP and other sites, printing patterns and place them lovingly in plastic sleeves then put into one of my binders, They are grouped in sections so that I can go back and look at them, plan the project, make notes about color, yarn and the lucky person that will get it. My husband just shakes his head, smiles and leaves me to my habit. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## laumeucrafts (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd have to go with you then! I do try to categorize them in the hope that someday - some time, I might get to them!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> I keep downloading patterns that I like, and then I wonder whether to finish my WIP or start the one I have just downloaded. So far I am being good by finishing off some of my WIPs before starting something new, but boy is it hard.


Oh, I admire your discipline! I, like the rest of you, have I'm-too-afraid-to-count-how-many patterns both printed and in binders, or downloaded. I'm counting on that "cloud" to keep the ipad-downloaded ones safe for me, although I also have purchased an external hard drive for my computer. [well, at least they're organized  ]. Yet, I always seem to be more interested in learning new techniques, stitches, etc., than picking up something already started. Except DH's cable cardigan which has been on the needles for at least 3 years. I promised him I'd finish it this year. I'm about to start the second sleeve, but truthfully, I'm bored with it. :-(


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

pfallon44 said:


> As I am typing this, my dining room table is covered with patterns that I have collected over the years. I am "organizing " them and going to put them into a binder. Of course, they have been sitting there waiting for me to do that about a month now. Every day that I am on this forum, I see more beautiful patterns. I can't resist printing them out. I am 67 now and do not know how I could possibly knit all the patterns I have collected!! My name is Pat and I have a pattern addiction!!!


Hi Pat and other KPers
I have the same addiction. My porch is covered with stacks of paper printed patterns. They are trying to get organized and into binders. Everytime I look out on the porch they are still there. I think that I will have to get out there myself. They are never going to do it alone. I think that the task is too large and they need to break it down. It is overwhelming. I need to get off KP and get out there and get it done.
I love my addictions, all of them the fabric and yarn stash the shirts, sweatshirts, towels, hats for the embroidery machine, the pattern stashes, the thumb drives with the embroidery files. Things could be worse. My name is Judy, I am 67 too and I am addicted.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

We are all ADDICTED to collecting patterns. I now have 10 cds that I have copied my patterns from my computor too. Like everyone else,afaid that my computor may crash and worried that I will forget where I found that certain pattern.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Now, CDs, that's an idea....


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Dusti said:


> I don't think there's a day that doesn't go by where I get yet another lovely pattern to add to my pattern stash from KP, a pattern stash btw that I will never live to work through. I think I am totally obsessed with collecting patterns. Am I the only pattern nut here??? Is there an AA for this?? Help!!! LOL!
> Dusty


Your stuck, Get over it and get on with the collecting. You probably do not have as many as I do anyway,,,,not yet anyway....I have belonged to many lists that have patterns for a Long time now......My pattern collection is Awesome!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

hey dusty: Welcome to the fold. I have sooo many patterns that I now have 6 three ring binders full. I also provide my sister with photocopies of the ones that can be photocopied. I will never never make them all, but I like the choice when I am going to make something. You never know when someone will ask if you have a specific pattern, but sometimes that is a job in itself actually finding it. I have designated certain binders for certain patterns, for example all my adult patterns are together and all my accessory patterns are together, and I have two binders with baby patterns, that being my biggest obsession. So if you need help, I must also. Lets form a club LOL


----------



## mary etta (Oct 24, 2011)

There is an old saying or so I have been told- "Knitters never die until they have used all their yarn". Hope it's true!


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you! Thank you! I thought I was the only one!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Since I just turned 65, I, too, have come to the realization that I will probably never live long enough to make all the wonderful patterns. However, I can choose the best ones and still derive much pleasure just from looking at all the other ones!


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

As a knitter, I think pattern addiction goes with the territory.


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

Yep, I've got it. I finally got a clue and stopped printing them -- it was becoming too unwieldy (and wasteful of paper!) so now I'm just bookmarking, or saving them as PDFs in my knitting folder on my computer. So many -- I'll never knit them all, but they're there for inspiration and "sumaday."


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

me, too. i have binder after binder of patterns for 'someday'. hey, it's a harmless hobby! and, who knows? maybe 'someday' will come!


----------



## Betsiann (Dec 26, 2011)

I can join the club, at my age I should getting rid of them. I have knitting books that are sixty+, but just can't part with them. Oh well!!!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Add me to that group!


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

NO you are not the only pattern nut i have a box full of patterns i have printed off this site i will never get them all made but if i see a pattern i like i have to print it cannot get the hang of saving them i will have to see D in L about it again


----------



## Berneeceknitter (May 29, 2011)

Where do I sign up for PAA ? I'm addicted too and I have trouble finding the pattern I printed a couple of months ago.Is there any help for us ?


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Me too. Somehow each visit to KP leads down that road of pattern hording. I have my patterns saved on two different hard drives, DVD's and flash drives, just to be safe.

BTW My name is Carol and I am addicted to collecting patterns and *KPing *



Dreamfli said:


> Hi my name is Sharon and I am addicted to Pattern collection and KPing. I should be working and here I am with my knitting in my lap, looking at the Kp site again.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh no, somebody mentioned BOOKS .....


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Count me in with you. Yes, I do love patterns and have made many notebook binders full of them. I don't have any children so I'm not sure who will get them. My sister has passed away and my mom does not do any needlework. I was thinking about leaving them to the local library??? Oh well, there are tons still out there and I will keep looking.


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

I thought I was the only one! Thanks for letting me know I'm not alone in the world of knitters. :lol:


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> There is no help for pattern addicts. I should know. I print a lot of free patterns from www.knitting.about.com and have them organized in a 3-ring binder. What's embarrassing is when I discover that I've printed the same pattern twice.


yes I'm with you except I have 8 books full but when i have the ladies at the trailer park in leisurewood (akron, ny) at our weekly meeting they are in awh, and yes I have copied over some too.


----------



## Jrpinkston (May 27, 2011)

You are not alone. I'm glad to see we have so much company! Yes, I'm guilty of printing out patterns frequently. I've learned though that if you don't print something when you see it . . . . you may not find it again!


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

YOU are not alone. I do the same thing. I now not only have a full library that my knitting club has access to but also 7 large binders full from knitting magazines.


----------



## irisbel (Oct 12, 2011)

what a relief to know I'm not alone! We can at least be relieved we are only addicted to our needlework hobby and not alcohol or drugs.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

There seems to be many, many of us. I print them all off and put them in ring binders. As someone else said, loads of them are beyond my capabilities but I can dream! I love going through and choosing just the right dishcloth pattern for a gift and I dream of retirement when I'll be able to spend all my time knitting. (Note to self - must build up a stash while I'm still working as may struggle to buy yarn later!) Since I joined KP I've got worse cos I keep seeing things I want to try. I only joined to find out how to deal with ends on a scarf when starting a new ball of wool. Now look at me! I'm an addict! I blame all of you!
lol  xxx


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Some evenings when I've knitted until my fingers hurt, I take pleasure in just going through the binders looking at and organizing the patterns into similar items.


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

Dusti said:


> I don't think there's a day that doesn't go by where I get yet another lovely pattern to add to my pattern stash from KP, a pattern stash btw that I will never live to work through. I think I am totally obsessed with collecting patterns. Am I the only pattern nut here??? Is there an AA for this?? Help!!! LOL!
> Dusty


Add me to the list! I not only save them on the computer in different "company" lists, I have 5 flash drives, my computer files & I print off the ones I really, really want to make & buy the yarn for. I then put the yarn & pattern in a container so I know why I bought the yarn!


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

No...I would be about 197 by the time I made all of mine...


----------



## SusanwiseWoman (Jan 30, 2012)

No one mentioned keeping years and years of knitting magazines just in case there MAY be a pattern in there that is just the one I want. Where is the meeting?


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

fibertrix said:


> Hello my name is Denise and I'm a pattern addict too. Not only do I save every thing I think I'll do, I sometimes make up my own. I've also got some of my Nana's crochet books from 1914 or so.


You have beaten me, my books only go back to the 1940's. I have had a clean out at times, which was very painful. But I think they multiply in the dark. Before you know it, you have three bookcases full again.

The saving is what saves us from going insane. I feel so sorry for those people who do not have the 'magpie' syndrome.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Chezl said:


> I have printed up so many patterns in the last 5 weeks that I have been on this site, that I ran out of printer paper and couldn't afford to buy any more so I went through my house finding sheets of old school work so I could print on the back of them. Last Monday I got paid and bought some more paper but guess what happened the following day? I ran out of ink and I can't buy any more until Monday week. I am bookmarking all the patterns I want until then. I suppose I am addicted too.


Patterns are the main reason why I keep going to Staples!! To get MORE paper! Then one day a light bulb went on and I discovered that you can set your printer to print on BOTH sides of the paper. WOW! That cut my paper use in half!!! And then I discovered buying ink cartridges for the printer on eBay was yet another way to cut down the cost. Ink cartridges on eBay cost about a third what you pay for it at local stores, and the ink cartridges work jjust fine in my printer. Of course all this only served to encourage me to collect even MORE patterns. Can't help it, the pattern devil makes me do it!
Dusty :roll:


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

You are not the only one...if I stopped today I would be at least 197 to get all of mine finished...


----------



## pianojan (Feb 20, 2012)

So many patterns, so little time! Does it get better when you retire?


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Would like for my son (who accuses me of being addicted to knitting and patterns) to read this thread. Every day I print a lot of the lovely patterns on here and other links that are mentioned. I need help too. I know that I can never knit them all and just keep doing it.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

Dusti said:


> I don't think there's a day that doesn't go by where I get yet another lovely pattern to add to my pattern stash from KP, a pattern stash btw that I will never live to work through. I think I am totally obsessed with collecting patterns. Am I the only pattern nut here??? Is there an AA for this?? Help!!! LOL!
> Dusty[/quote
> 
> I am exactly the same as you. Have decorative boxes filled with patterns and labled "to be made" along with hundreds of sample swatches of every stitch imaginable, both in knit and crochet. I can just picture my kids "trashing" all of this when I am no longer here to protect them.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

No, pianojan, I am retired and have been for several years and it gets worse, sorry.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Lynda from Watford said:


> There seems to be many, many of us. I print them all off and put them in ring binders. As someone else said, loads of them are beyond my capabilities but I can dream! I love going through and choosing just the right dishcloth pattern for a gift and I dream of retirement when I'll be able to spend all my time knitting. (Note to self - must build up a stash while I'm still working as may struggle to buy yarn later!) Since I joined KP I've got worse cos I keep seeing things I want to try. I only joined to find out how to deal with ends on a scarf when starting a new ball of wool. Now look at me! I'm an addict! I blame all of you!
> lol  xxx


I just had a horrible thought. What is going to happend to all our treasured pattern collection when we die. Will the children/grandchildren just park a skip outside the window and throw the lot in, muttering "poor old mum, really lost it in the end, collecting all these pages from old magazines." And they will pray that they never end up like poor old mum, collecting so much rubbish, just look at her collection of knitting needles, crochet hooks, balls of wool.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I have many patterns that are in my "to do next" pile. So many patterns and not enough time.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

How does 85 gigabytes worth of patterns sound? What, me addicted? I even have a dedicated external 3 terabyte hard drive for my knit and crochet patterns.


----------



## vonni (Jun 21, 2011)

Lynda from Watford said:


> There seems to be many, many of us. I print them all off and put them in ring binders. As someone else said, loads of them are beyond my capabilities but I can dream! I love going through and choosing just the right dishcloth pattern for a gift and I dream of retirement when I'll be able to spend all my time knitting. (Note to self - must build up a stash while I'm still working as may struggle to buy yarn later!) Since I joined KP I've got worse cos I keep seeing things I want to try. I only joined to find out how to deal with ends on a scarf when starting a new ball of wool. Now look at me! I'm an addict! I blame all of you!
> lol  xxx


 Yep and this site is so inspirational, I've decided knitters are very interesting people. So much to learn on lots of things. Yvonne


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't know about getting help, but I think it is a healthier addiction than others you could be suffering from! And when you do sit down to knit or crochet, then remember that is cheaper than therapy! So, all in all, I believe you (and the rest of us) are doing just fine! And this is such a wonderful, cost-effective place to gather and share patterns and stories.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

pfallon44 said:


> As I am typing this, my dining room table is covered with patterns that I have collected over the years. I am "organizing " them and going to put them into a binder. Of course, they have been sitting there waiting for me to do that about a month now. Every day that I am on this forum, I see more beautiful patterns. I can't resist printing them out. I am 67 now and do not know how I could possibly knit all the patterns I have collected!! My name is Pat and I have a pattern addiction!!!


I see you have discovered the fun part of collecting, 'organising', sorting them into bundles. But to which bundle does the pattern belong, especially if it is in a book that contains several patterns. And then, how do we find the individual pattern. I know I have a pattern for such and such, now is it in the Fetes Knits, or the Homeware Knits, or the Fun knits. Double hard when so many of the books contain patterns for baby wear, adult wear and things to knit for fetes or christmas gifts.

Just a word of warning though. Do not let anyone near your stash of patterns unless they are wearing mittens, this way they cannot accidentally acquire a pattern or two. It does happen, I know from experience that some people have been eating honey before they look at my patterns. Sticky figers, everything sticks to their fingers and is taken home with them. I have lost a few books that I had purchased over 50 years ago due to other people eating honey before they eyed off my collection.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

should we all print this ou and give it to our DH and start an outright riot all over the world. You all sould JUST LIKE ME! 
If it isn't patterns (which it is every day) than it is yarn or looking up a new blog or website.
It's amazing that we ever have time to knit, or anything else for that matter.
But, here we are; not in a pshyciatrist's office, just enjoying what we are doing. GOOD FOR US


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh, the insanity of it all! I finally sold my home- moving to Maine! I cannot believe all the binders I have collected with knitting instructions. Am I embarrased? No chance! Packing it all and knitting all the way to Maine!


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

gsbyrge said:


> How does 85 gigabytes worth of patterns sound? What, me addicted? I even have a dedicated external 3 terabyte hard drive for my knit and crochet patterns.


My hero. I am jealous.


----------



## MEknitter (Mar 28, 2011)

Pattern addiction? I never thought of it that way, but sign me up for PAA! I haven't gotten to the terabyte stage, but I do have a dedicated thumb drive plus an expanding file for the printed patterns. I stopped printing them out unless I'm going to knit them right away because the paper is starting to take over. I should go through the thumb drive and reevaluate the ones I have saved, but there aren't enough hours in the day!
Save on, knitters! :thumbup:


----------



## vonni (Jun 21, 2011)

This weekend we are caravaning and I have found a pattern for a little jumper (I'm Aussie) which I tore from a magazine in 2003 so this is my special project for the weekend. Yvonne


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

And we are all enablers here, posting more and more pattern sites. And yes, I am spending more time managing my archives than knitting...60 years of archives...not only knitting related.
Lee


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I have two files set up in my external drive. One is called "Crochet" and of course the other is "knitting." Each one of these files has breakdowns containing some 20 or 25 further breakdowns, examples for knitting:

All Women (ditto for men)
Hats
Scarfs
Gloves
Women's dresses
Dolls
doll cothes
toys
dish cloths (about 100 of these)
pot holders
towels
scrubbies
sweaters - adult
sweaters - children
all baby
shawls
stitches
techniques
information help
holidays
afghans/throws
bed spreads
flowers
edges
charity
misc
waiting sorting (lots in here too!)

Sometimes my desktop screen is FILLED with waiting patterns to be filed away. My son who is a computer teacher says he never saw so many files on the desktop in his life and uses me as an example in his classes as to what NOT to do!! LOL!
Dusty


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

SusanwiseWoman said:


> No one mentioned keeping years and years of knitting magazines just in case there MAY be a pattern in there that is just the one I want. Where is the meeting?


oh yes! I have old magazines that have to be 30 years old!
Ok, so now I'm worried. What's going to happen to my precious collection when I'm gone?

 Dusty


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm right along with you! But remember an artist needs a pallet and all those patterns stimulate our creative mind. How is that for an excuse? :thumbup:


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

MacRae said:


> I'm right along with you! But remember an artist needs a pallet and all those patterns stimulate our creative mind. How is that for an excuse? :thumbup:


LOL! I"ll drink to that!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## msacco53 (Nov 26, 2011)

I too am GUILTY! I have culled out my patterns several times, but my pile just keeps on growing. I am especially attracted to the babies that are modeling. I can't stand it. I just want to jump in and smooch them all! I am careful to index all my notebooks - ALL my notebooks. I supposed I am responsible for deforesting as much as any of us, but what is a needler to do!


----------



## Marie50 (Apr 21, 2011)

Dusti, You are not alone,I have so many that I will 
Never get to use, but sure is fun collecting.
Keep it up.
Marie50


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Dusti..Nope I am a pattern fanatic also. I have quite a collection and was once organized with them. But not anymore. I need to get more notebooks and get them back to where I find them easier. I am not sure I want any help for this addiction though. :roll: :roll: :roll:    :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, I'm there right with you! I keep finding patterns I just MUST make because I love them, but don't get around to it. My stack will outlive me I'm sure!!


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

Consider it a collection, like tea cups, figurines, elephants. You don't use those either...you just like looking at them.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

My name is Edith. I collect patterns. I collect yarn and thread. I spend way too much time on KP. I am an addict. There is no help for me nor do I want any. I like my life. I worked hard to get here and now I will not be denied. Edith M


----------



## vonni (Jun 21, 2011)

Edith M said:


> My name is Edith. I collect patterns. I collect yarn and thread. I spend way too much time on KP. I am an addict. There is no help for me nor do I want any. I like my life. I worked hard to get here and now I will not be denied. Edith M


 Fantastic thinking. I agree


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Dusti said:


> I don't think there's a day that doesn't go by where I get yet another lovely pattern to add to my pattern stash from KP, a pattern stash btw that I will never live to work through. I think I am totally obsessed with collecting patterns. Am I the only pattern nut here??? Is there an AA for this?? Help!!! LOL!
> Dusty


Hi Dusti, no you're not. I have become one since I joined KP. Have begun to tell myself -NO MORE! YEAH RIGHT.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I have to jump on this wagon too. I would have to live several life times!


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

My bookmarks list is so long it hurts my finger to hold down the button just to get to the end! Most of it is patterns but also tutorials. Last night I started organizing it into folders so I could actually use it.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I am the same. Had to back up my patterns on an external hard drive as my desktop died!!!! Just hoping it worked. New computer coming next week.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> There is no help for pattern addicts. I should know. I print a lot of free patterns from www.knitting.about.com and have them organized in a 3-ring binder. What's embarrassing is when I discover that I've printed the same pattern twice.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Tennessee Gal, if you think that is bad, how about purchasing the same thing twice because you forgot you had already purchased it. I have yet to organize mine in binders. That may be my retirement job if I live to see then.


----------



## MEknitter (Mar 28, 2011)

Edith M said:


> My name is Edith. I collect patterns. I collect yarn and thread. I spend way too much time on KP. I am an addict. There is no help for me nor do I want any. I like my life. I worked hard to get here and now I will not be denied. Edith M


LOL Edith!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

I also have more patterns than I can ever make.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Excuse me, is this seat taken? I am also a pattern hoarder. So far,I have three large loose leaf binders crammed full of patterns and I am still adding on. My daughter is a knitter and crocheter also and will get my collection when I go to that the big yarn store in the sky. Meanwhile I shall keep printing out patterns.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Excuse me, is this seat taken? I am also a pattern hoarder. So far,I have three large loose leaf binders crammed full of patterns and I am still adding on. My daughter is a knitter and crocheter also and will get my collection when I go to that the big yarn store in the sky. Meanwhile I shall keep printing out patterns.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Lord help us all.......I do so love patterns.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Have started organising mine in folders (those that aren't on computer!) trouble is I keep buying extra ones and then having to move the others around.


----------



## sandtwit (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello my name is Sandra and I'm a pattern addict..So what..It makes me happy..(They are one of the few things that I organize). I also love to see the pictures of project that oher peoplee make. It seems like I have a glimps of other peoples lives).


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> There is no help for pattern addicts. I should know. I print a lot of free patterns from www.knitting.about.com and have them organized in a 3-ring binder. What's embarrassing is when I discover that I've printed the same pattern twice.


I save the extras and then send them out in swap packages. my 3 ring binder has overflowed into about 10 plus binders. I go through ink cartridges like they were water!


----------



## vlvanslyke (Feb 3, 2012)

Dusti said:


> annjaneice said:
> 
> 
> > Every day I tell myself "ok tomorrow I will only knit and not look at any new patterns". Then early the next morning I am back on here saving patterns! Lol. Then I spend so much time looking through all my patterns trying to decide what I want to make next. I f I would just knit, I might actually have something to show for all my time!
> ...


Let the church say AMEN again. I could not have described my better any differently. ROFL


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

Dusti said:


> I don't think there's a day that doesn't go by where I get yet another lovely pattern to add to my pattern stash from KP, a pattern stash btw that I will never live to work through. I think I am totally obsessed with collecting patterns. Am I the only pattern nut here??? Is there an AA for this?? Help!!! LOL!
> Dusty


Thank you, Dusty! I can tell you that I am a card-carrying member and I'm sure I've seen you at the meetings! I am getting large binders to put them all in so I can organize them. I always find new ones that I can't live without, but will never get to!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I am so glad to hear that I am not the only one! I was a closet addict until I read this blog!!!


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

OMG...I see I'm not the only one...that's good cause I hate it when the room is practically empty...I too have a flash drive that I put saved sites and patterns on in addition to the notebook storage and pattern book and phamplet file box...Isn't it amazing of the joy we get from doing this...Yes...I am a pattern hoarder...I hate that word "hoarder"...I prefer "collector"...


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

My DH says it is definitely an addiction. He dreads the post every day as I am an ebay fanatic as well as all the free pattern on KP and elsewhere!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I plan on taking a whole day and go through all my "Saved" patterns and only keep the ones I love... I can then at least find the pattern I want with out sifting through so many patterns. I have a sweater I want to do and I know I have the pattern somewhere on my computer. When I go though all my patterns I'm going to have several folders to get them all organized..


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm right there with you, Dusti! I just went through all the patterns I've printed since joining this forum and categorized them. I now have 3 binders full of wonderful things to make. Two of them are knitting and one is crochet.


----------



## Hook'em Horns (Mar 6, 2012)

One good thing about all us pattern hoarders, if someone needs one and it is no longer in circulation, one of us will be sure to have it and be able to lend a helping hand!!!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I have to add my addiction to the list. I am soon going to have to move out of my two story house to make room for more yarn and knitting books. It doesn't matter that I have no more room for more of either, when I see a great pattern or technique like Ganseys or Mitered knitting, I have to buy the book and the yarn to make it. At 66, I will never live long enough to make all of these projects, but I keep trying!!!
Not to mention that my husbands drawers are stuffed with sweaters. Every time I finish one, I have to think of a creative place to store it....any suggestions?


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm definitely addicted! lol


----------



## tootsieroller (Aug 28, 2011)

Dusti,
I was just telling my friend that I'm afraid that I'm addicted to KP and all the wonderful people and patterns. It is the first thing I go to in the morning. I've got more projects then time to do them.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I have to confess I am also a knitting pattern(aholic). I've tried many times to quit this habit but I have finally just succombed to it & bought an entire file cabinet to hold my patterns.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Let me know where the first PAA meeting is gombe held.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Dusty, you are one of many. Every day I vow--no more pattern--and every day I copy 2 or 3 more. I have 2 3-ring binders filled and will have to buy yet another one. I need another 30 years to finish every pattern I've saved.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm right there with ya'll! I have saved to file and categorized tons of patterns to my pc. I then transfer them to memory stick and start over again. LOL. I do the same with recipes. I have printed a good many and have them in binders and it notebooks. Now I just print them off when I am ready to make them. I love going through my patterns. If that is all I ever do, it makes me happy. Though I do try to use discipline and get some actual work done.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

The reason I have only made 6 or 7 things in the 2+ yrs I've been knitting and have 4 or so things started is because I spend more time looking up patterns, which just typing about now makes me want to do! (ravelry is currently an open tab!) My biggest problem is that I have 4 small afghans I promised last year that I cannot pick patterns for! I have started a couple a few times with different patterns only to not like how it is working up. I think I've tried or mulled over 6 patterns for one blanket alone! Nice binder full of patterns- too many to fit actually. I think I need a binder for each individual category....


----------



## Earlene H (Apr 27, 2012)

Since you collect patterns maybe you can help me... I saw a shawl/cape and would love to have the pattern so I can make one... It is like the turtleback or endless circle shawl. This one is longer. the main part comes below the hips and the top layer covers the shoulders.. I would appreciate any help on this pattern.... Thanks


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

My first response apparently did not satisfy my computer because it shut down on me. I'll try again. I'd said, Yes, but thought it a lovely and noninvasive addiction. Right?


Dusti said:


> I don't think there's a day that doesn't go by where I get yet another lovely pattern to add to my pattern stash from KP, a pattern stash btw that I will never live to work through. I think I am totally obsessed with collecting patterns. Am I the only pattern nut here??? Is there an AA for this?? Help!!! LOL!
> Dusty


----------



## gjdozier (Nov 9, 2011)

trust me, you are not alone...


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

It's the elusive pattern that I have to have. Someone on KP showed a pattern and I loved it, so I set out to find it. I searched for hours and found it, paid for it, and two days later, I was told it was out of stock, and monies returned. I frantically started the search again, same scenario, only this time they waited to take my money till shipped, only to find, it was out of stock, too. By this time I was frantic, gotta have this pattern. I found and ordered it again and I emailed every day asking them if it was mailed, they never replied, but I got my pattern two nights ago. Got my pattern!


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Duplicate


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I am always collecting new patterns! Who knows where my next project may come from!


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

A question from the addition mob. Where can we see the pattern you needed? Yeah, maybe we need it too.


2cwdance said:


> Duplicate


----------



## laurie kinnunen (Mar 15, 2011)

You are not alone. I will not live long enough to knit up all the crochet and knitting patterns I have collected. :-(


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

I also have been collecting and collecting patterns. Saving them as bookmarks, printed in binders, and as files on my computers. Last week however I had a better idea. With Pinterest, I want to set up a "private" board. With this one, I will have a picture of every pattern so that I can easily SEE what I have. The problem is that what I download today isn't difficult enough to interest me tomorrow. I keep looking for harder and more interesting projects to keep me going. But, going through so many sources, it gets so that I don't know where to look when I want to make something. I might also add that I probably have most every book published in the last 3 years. Way too many patterns. I need 3 more lifetimes.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I keep looking for the KP post because the knitted pic on either Ravelry or Etsy was much prettier than the one in the book, it is Patons pbn 382, not the one on the cover pic 8/9 inside the leaflet.


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

I can definitely relate. I have a file drawer with patterns. And I have a fold on my laptop, titled Knitting, where I save patterns I've found on the web, some even from this knitting forum. Then when I'm ready to make something, I can easily find my favorites.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a question. As a pattern collector, I confess I am, do you think that is how these free pattern sites got started. It was pattern collectors that started some of these free pattern sites, has to be why there are so many. Maybe that is what I should do with mine. lol. I have years of crochet patterns, and quickly am obtaining way too many knitted patterns. Good thing DH loves me.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You are not alone. I have six binders full and still printing out more. Not counting all the books I have.


----------



## kcbknitter (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, if this is confession time here I go;
I work from home and I am here writing a message to you because I am not doing book work, I'm on Knitting Paradise. I have two of the little flash drives with all my patterns on them. Our knitting group has been put on a "Yarn Diet" before, I think we should consider a "Pattern Diet" as well. I finally stopped all my magazine subscriptions because I have PLENTY of patterns and I rarely read the articles.
There! I did it  It's out in the open now.


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

I am so glad to hear that I am not alone. There are others out there like me. I knit and crochet--so it is double the amount of patterns!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

All that love knitting are all of the above post. Add me to list.What a wonderful way to spend our time. KPing and collecting. Happy weekend to all.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

2cwdance said:


> It's the elusive pattern that I have to have. Someone on KP showed a pattern and I loved it, so I set out to find it. I searched for hours and found it, paid for it, and two days later, I was told it was out of stock, and monies returned. I frantically started the search again, same scenario, only this time they waited to take my money till shipped, only to find, it was out of stock, too. By this time I was frantic, gotta have this pattern. I found and ordered it again and I emailed every day asking them if it was mailed, they never replied, but I got my pattern two nights ago. Got my pattern!


Can I ask what the pattern is of?


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't know about a group for help, but I have 37 years worth of knitting magazines full of patterns, a thumb drive and several notebooks................welcome to the club! Even if you don't ever make any of them, they can and do inspire you to do your own thing!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

2cwdance we have to know what the pattern was!!!!!


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank goodness there is someone else just like me. I an obsessed with buying pattern books.Every month I buy Simply Knitting, Lets Knit and Lets Get Ceafting, I keep downloading all the lovely free patterns on KP,I will never have the time to knit most of them, but I cant stop buying, Gee


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

You will need to post a picture!!!!!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Patterns are like recipes.......collect them all the time, hardly ever use them because when I do decide on something to make.......seems like I never have a pattern for what I want to make or search for something better........but, they are fun to look at once in a while...LOL!!


----------



## Earlene H (Apr 27, 2012)

I just found your site and am very interested because I am looking for a pattern for a Turtleback or endless circle vest/shawl... It is longer than the "RedHeart Pattern" as it covers your backside, the top layer comes to the middle of the back and has side slits for the arms. No sleeves.. Does anyone have this pattern?? I would like to get it and make one.... Thanks.


----------



## diana schneider (Apr 22, 2011)

I am laughing outloud as I read everyone's threads. I thought I was OTL (out to lunch) on finding/printing/saving patterns. Nice to know I am not alone!! Here I am on KP, and haven't even made COFFEE/TEA yet and my cat is waiting for his breakfast...still in my pajamas, but gotta have my KP fix first! And will be looking for new patterns this a.m.!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

My son says when I die he is going to back a dump truck up to the deck and shovel everything in. At least my house does not look like the hoarders on TV. But my basement is getting a good start. LOL


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Vique said:


> Excuse me, is this seat taken? I am also a pattern hoarder. So far,I have three large loose leaf binders crammed full of patterns and I am still adding on. My daughter is a knitter and crocheter also and will get my collection when I go to that the big yarn store in the sky. Meanwhile I shall keep printing out patterns.


Three is not many, what about 15.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ahhh dont u just love our addictions ??


----------



## diana schneider (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW!!! 15 binders full of patterns!! Heaven!! Now I won't feel bad since I must start a second binder. Thanks for sharing, ptspraker!


----------



## knitchick1452 (Jun 19, 2011)

You're not alone. I can spend hours at my computer going to every knitting site I can find printing out free patterns. I don't know how many I have. I haven't filed them away yet.


----------



## knitchick1452 (Jun 19, 2011)

You're not alone. I can spend hours at my computer going to every knitting site I can find printing out free patterns. I don't know how many I have. I haven't filed them away yet.


----------



## yannikay (Jan 28, 2012)

:lol: Mine is needles and only circs!!!! Now just tell me how many can a crafter have?????? :?:


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

How about 26 + 6 bookshelves of pattern books + underbed storage box + external hard drive + numerous cd's + boxes in closet!!!!!


----------



## diana schneider (Apr 22, 2011)

pamgillies1~ Dear, you need help!!! LOL...tooo funny this morning...we are also comedians! Diana


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

That's what my DH says. I have been collecting for over 50 years and also have some of my mother's patterns.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I keep thinking that we should Will our Stash and patterns to our younger generation of KP, because if I don't have a recipient who wants mine, then my daughter will order the grand daddy of them all dumpsters and we all know how valuable the patterns are, in most cases one of a kind.

Reminds me of a story from my youth when bubble gum baseball cards were popular, who knew. Well I was the middle and only girl of 4 brothers. I would clean house and throw the baseball cards in the bay window storage, just lifted the lid and tossed them in. Over the years, we all went off to school, got married, and mom got her new house on the farm. One day I asked about the bb cards and mom said she cleaned out the bay window storage and burned it all. Probably could have paid off the farm with what is now in ashes.


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

I am the same


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I am too! I have them all on my computer, in folders, in my documents. I used to print, but I don't have the space. Now I print when I use them and then recycle them. I always tell people that I need 3 more lifetimes to make them all! It's just fun!


----------



## yannikay (Jan 28, 2012)

But just think if all things were kept, we would NOT have any room for our important addictions today!! Just sayin.. :lol:


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a large backlog of patterns and the yarn to make them. Plus 6 WIPs! Some patterns look like such fun that it's hard for me not to just start knitting them. That's how I got those 6 WIPs.


----------



## allyt (Jul 26, 2011)

You are all so right. I know I will never knit all the patterns I collect but I keep collecting them. Mostly free ones but occasionally I will buy one. I just love them . Hurray for KP.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I not only print out lots of patterns from web sites, I subscribe to numerous knitting and needlework magazines. It definitely is an addiction. Which leads to a question: what to do with all those magazines and patterns after I am gone. I have two daughters and grandaughters, but none of them are into knitting or crocheting. (at least not not). I hate to have them just tossed out. Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

PatriciaDF said:


> I not only print out lots of patterns from web sites, I subscribe to numerous knitting and needlework magazines. It definitely is an addiction. Which leads to a question: what to do with all those magazines and patterns after I am gone. I have two daughters and grandaughters, but none of them are into knitting or crocheting. (at least not not). I hate to have them just tossed out. Any ideas would be appreciated!


Friends, more distant relatives (nieces), local groups that knit for charity (In my town we have a group called the Knit Wits)


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Dusti said:


> I don't think there's a day that doesn't go by where I get yet another lovely pattern to add to my pattern stash from KP, a pattern stash btw that I will never live to work through. I think I am totally obsessed with collecting patterns. Am I the only pattern nut here??? Is there an AA for this?? Help!!! LOL!
> Dusty


Me too :roll:


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Dusty-Are you the only one? NOT HARDLY!!! Love collecting knitting patterns-can't get enough.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

if i live to be 200 years old i wont get all my patterns knitted or crocheted up


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

This *is* Knitting Paradise! I think you are preaching to the choir.... Can't imagine anyone here not being a pattern collector - well, other than our super designers, but I'll bet even they have a stash...... I have stopped printing until ready to use though.... Less ink, more yarn....


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I guess pattern stash and yarn stash are symptomatic of crafters. Carry on stashers! Hope you get to make some of them.


----------



## newtoknitting528 (Mar 15, 2012)

Me too , mee too. I print out several patterns a week, buy pattern books, download them from various sites, borrow from friends.....oh my if there isn't a PAA then we should start one , lol


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> If there is an PAA (pattern addicts anonymous), I will join as I keep seeing and printing patterns I want to knit too! One of my favourite things to do is browse my binders and choose a pattern I haven't done before! Nothing wrong with that I say!!!


Count me in on that Club LOL! I LOVE to find patterns, and yarns LOL.. I have tons of patterns!


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

I am totally right there with you! I am certain I will never get to them all but I love flipping through my notebook, too. Hmmm....I think this must be a throw back to my younger years when I would spend hours with the Sears and JC Penny catalogs.



knitnanny said:


> If there is an PAA (pattern addicts anonymous), I will join as I keep seeing and printing patterns I want to knit too! One of my favourite things to do is browse my binders and choose a pattern I haven't done before! Nothing wrong with that I say!!!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Having just minutes ago printed out yet another pattern (sigh) I can relate to each and every one of you girls! But I figure that it's a harmless addiction at least! I enjoy KP very much and feel better that I'm not the only one who hoardes patterns. Every night when I go to bed I read from the Bible, possibly a book, and look at knitting patterns. Then I'm ready to fall asleep.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Hey Dusti- if it's an addiction then there are a lot of us who need to go to P-ADD,i love to collect & print patterns off, makes me happy lol, hard on the pocket book as cartridges are way too high, good thing the paper is cheap!!You go girl= print & collect till the cows come home, at least we are not bothering anyone , just our poor printers he-he !! (i have 9 1in. binders full and still printing )also i often wondered if there was ANOTHER me out there !!lol :roll:


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

I LOVE NEW PATTERNS !!! I LOVE KNITTING NEEDLES !!!!
I LOVE YARN !!!!! I LOVE KNITTING BAGS TOO !!!

IT'S HOPELESS.


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi i am the same i also collect patterns i have a huge stash
I have to put them all into folders they are in a great pile
at the moment and they keep falling down

susie cue


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Rose Chase said:


> I LOVE NEW PATTERNS !!! I LOVE KNITTING NEEDLES !!!!
> I LOVE YARN !!!!! I LOVE KNITTING BAGS TOO !!!
> 
> IT'S HOPELESS.


Hear-Hear!!!!!!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

This must be the PAA. My name is Paulette and I am a pattern addict.


----------



## GGSX (Oct 26, 2011)

You are not alone!


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I have to admit that I too am a pattern addict, just keep printing them and have so many that will never get worked up as I know that I will never outlive my pattern stash, but hey, its better than being a drunk I guess, LOL!

CeliaJ


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

PauletteB. said:


> This must be the PAA. My name is Paulette and I am a pattern addict.


Good for you- you go girl !! :lol:


----------



## gailr1 (Sep 23, 2011)

I forgot to say that I also copy and save many of the links to sites that are shared on KP. That way I can go back later and look for patterns. I have 4 pages of links (each link is 1 line) so I have plenty of sites to look through for a specific pattern. To the right of the link I put the style of pattern - toys, hats, tutorials etc., they contain to make it easier. I also save Youtube links.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

The longer I KP the more patterns I collect.Oh joy !


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

NO I have the same problem.


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

One can never have enough patterns or yarn. Really, you can be looking through your collection and not find the 'right' pattern you're looking for. I try to binder them: one for scarves, baby, etc.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

No help for this at all terrible affliction I would not give up for the world you never know when the perfect yarn will come up for that wonderful patterns you saved


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

AHHH NOOO I have 2 box fulls and print one of daily also.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, my goodness! I thought I was one of the few who is so addicted to copying all these patterns---hopefully to do SOME day! Glad I'm not alone.


----------



## vmschu1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I have the malady also. I call it KOCD, which means knitting obsessive compulsive dislorder. I have it with yarn, sewing fabric though the latter manifestation is diminishing.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, my goodness! I thought I was one of the few who is so addicted to copying all these patterns---hopefully to do SOME day! Glad I'm not alone.


----------



## passion2 (Apr 27, 2012)

Have been "listening" for a while and am soo relieved to know I am in good company I have accumulated many books and downloads and luv to crawl in bed at night and look through them.ahh relaxation


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

In quilting terms all those unfinished projects are called UFO's so I guess that makes me a PA as well. i especially love the shawl patterns posted here, the more challenging the better. Someday, when I am more experienced I intend to knit or crochet these items. :thumbup:


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Doesn't everybody collect patterns? I think anyone is odd if they don't have at least a few (maybe 50 or so) waiting in the wings. Let's see, my lifespan average would be about 76 so only 11 years to go. If I do the math I won't have time to eat or sleep in those years & I still wouldn't finish them all!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

karla knoll said:


> One can never have enough patterns or yarn. Really, you can be looking through your collection and not find the 'right' pattern you're looking for. I try to binder them: one for scarves, baby, etc.


That is what i have done- it's a good shortcut to looking for a specific pattern!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I do the same thing. Nothing wrong with dreaming! )


----------



## Charna (Jan 25, 2011)

annjaneice said:


> Every day I tell myself "ok tomorrow I will only knit and not look at any new patterns". Then early the next morning I am back on here saving patterns! Lol. Then I spend so much time looking through all my patterns trying to decide what I want to make next. I f I would just knit, I might actually have something to show for all my time!


I like the idea of PAA. Sign ne up immediately!

I probably print at least one a day from here. Especially hats which I do for a number of charities. I try to save paper by using the backs of used pages. (I have a large drawer full of them.) I have a large loose leaf full of all sorts of patterns and a large folder of pages waiting to be punched.

I still haven't gotten to sorting them yet, which makes it really difficult to find anything quickly, but each time I look for something I find three other things I want to do.

I'm having a knee replacement on Monday, so I guess I'll have lots of time to knit while I'm in rehab. I have to bring a bunch of patterns with me, and set out yarn for my husband to bring to me as needed.

Vicki


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm a pattern addict as well. In my mind I will definitely make all these wonderful things but do I stand a chance as a 77 year old arthritic? f I live as long as Methuselah..


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Ditto. I do the same with recipes. Always clipping, always saving.


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Hi my name is Sharon and I am addicted to Pattern collection and KPing. I should be working and here I am with my knitting in my lap, looking at the Kp site again.


"Hi Sharon."


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm the same way. I think my hobby is the browsing and collecting of patterns. :wink: Definitely an addict. :lol:


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

Same here. I have around 30 binders, each one by category. Have 11 grandkids - all married but two. We have nine great grands with another due in July. Also our church knitting group meets once a week to knit for the homeless. I'd love to knit something for myself but other requests keep coming in. I love knitting and have many, many patterns and I intend to live to be 150 so I can do them all!!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, I am guilty in the first degree. I can hardly go a day without printing a pattern, buying a magazine or book, or getting a pattern from a friend. It is good to know I'm not alone. At least you people understand.


----------



## Silverneedles (Jan 29, 2011)

yes i do and I know I will never get to use them all


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

im with you too i get so excited when i find more patterns & swear im going to make everything someday so will see!


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am equally addicted. I have huge notebooks all over the place and if I lived to be 2,000 I'd still never get to them. Yet, I still download new patterns. Oh, well, I guess my addiction could be far worse for me than downloading patterns.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i once had a yard sale and gave away 4 big boxes patterns to some girls who were just staring out knitting but i keep saving more, i'm sorry ladies but they are our DRUG of choice, we wont stop, we can't stop, so why try,? our drug dosen't hurt anyone but our wallets,and gives great pleasure to those who we give the fruit of our addcition,not to meation the pleasure we give unto our selves


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

If the pattern search that started this avalanch of confessional material has produced the PATTERN ITSELF,would someone reproduce it? Please? Because I must have missed it. Thank you.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been a member of pattern anonymous for years-- my pattern notebooks are overflowing with patterns and I printed out more patterns today. I keep telling myself I have too many but I can't stop--the patterns are all so pretty. Carlyta


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

I just got my patterns organized in plastic sleeves and filed in my notebooks. I started getting a few more (or so I thought) and now I have another folder that needs done. I am always thinking I have to try that and here it starts all over again. rlmayknit


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I am just as bad as you. I currently have 5 binders filled, 20 to 25 different pattern books, both large and small, and that is not counting the websites I have under "favorites" and the patterns I have listed under my documents. In other words ask and I definitely have a pattern for it


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> Dusti said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think there's a day that doesn't go by where I get yet another lovely pattern to add to my pattern stash from KP, a pattern stash btw that I will never live to work through. I think I am totally obsessed with collecting patterns. Am I the only pattern nut here??? Is there an AA for this?? Help!!! LOL!
> ...


I need to join the group. And, if I were in denial I am not now because as I decided to respond to your post, I noticed your avatar pic of that scarf and immediately wanted to know where you got the pattern! lol They say that acknowledging that there is a problem is the 1st step to recovery-that is if you really want to recover...not such a bad problem to have


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

We could start up a chapter


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I am going to have to join...I am worried about the computer crashing and loosing them so I may have to buy an external drive just for them!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

gailr1 said:


> I forgot to say that I also copy and save many of the links to sites that are shared on KP. That way I can go back later and look for patterns. I have 4 pages of links (each link is 1 line) so I have plenty of sites to look through for a specific pattern. To the right of the link I put the style of pattern - toys, hats, tutorials etc., they contain to make it easier. I also save Youtube links.


Hmmm. A link file, good idea!!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

NO!!!!!! I hope there isn't a cure for this! I love to collect patterns for my "to do" some day list.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> My name is Jean and I am a pattern addict as well and I do not want to be cured of it.....I love it, I want it and I need it. It keeps me sane. I am sane aren't I?


Hmmmmm define sane ;-)


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

where and how do you do the link file here on KP or some file in your computer?


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Me too! Help


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

I have an addiction to patterns also and always find another one that I just need to print out. I have them in plastic sleeves and in multiple file folders labeled with the subject. I really like the various patterns for ideas and colors and the different yarns. When choosing a project to make, it is very helpful to have the various patterns because I often use more than one pattern. Like when I make a baby sweater, I might use the body of one pattern, the collar or hood from another, and the front bands from yet another pattern. Same thing with afghans or baby blankets, I choose one pattern for the main project and the edging from another pattern. It's a good addiction though because I find it relaxing to just page through my folders and dream of my next projects.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Dusti said:


> I don't think there's a day that doesn't go by where I get yet another lovely pattern to add to my pattern stash from KP, a pattern stash btw that I will never live to work through. I think I am totally obsessed with collecting patterns. Am I the only pattern nut here??? Is there an AA for this?? Help!!! LOL!
> Dusty


I'm with you sister. I began to get frustrated at thinking I'd have to knit up every pattern, especially the gorgeous lace shawls. Then I started looking at them realistically and eliminated the ones that I knew I wouldn't make. 
Now I'm able to download the patterns I plan to make and when. And now I'm enthusiastic and not frustrated. 
I only knit for others, so if what I have in my stash isn't what they want, they can find the pattern they do like and give it to me.


----------



## Ivy3501 (Mar 18, 2012)

I am sure everyone on this forum but me already knows about Ravelry and their pattern index. I just discovered it the other day. Ravelry doesn't take the place of this wonderful site where we congregate. They do have some interesting and helpful features.

I especially like the feature where you can see the finished items of several people in the pattern I am considering, so I have a better idea if what I knit will come out anything close to the model picture that illustrates the pattern. 

They have tools for organizing your e-patterns, keeping an index of what you have made with or without pictures and several other helpful tools.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Me too - I have boxes of them!


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

Isn't it normal to amass patterns to knit once you finish your CURRENT works in progress?? To me, the more the better.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes I believe this normal. Carlyta


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Dusti: I'm so glad you brought this subject up!

I can't believe how many pattens I have printed up :roll: 

It's good to know I'm not alone with this obsession.
You just never know when we will need them. Right?

Oh well its just paper...i'm starting to think I need an Office. I wonder if all these patterns could be written off as a business? ;-)


----------



## gailr1 (Sep 23, 2011)

To save a link, I right click on it and then click on 'copy link location'. I then go to my saved links word document and underneath the last link I paste the new one. (right click and paste). If you hit the enter key after pasteing it will put a line under the link (Hyperlinking). 
When you want to access the link you can either hold 'CTRL and +' (if you have a Hyperlink) or highlight the link and copy it then paste it into Google and search for it. You should then have the required site. hope this makes sense.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a large collection of patterns printed out, it's gotten to the point that I have to seriously consider if I will ever make all the patterns I have - and if I don't think I will, or if I don't absolutely love a pattern - I resist the temptation to print out more patterns. My collection has already taken over my 3 drawer filing cabinet, and I'm seriously considering buying another filing cabinet. To make things even more confusing, I have beadwork and sewing patterns in with the knitting and crochet patterns. How do I know I have too many patterns? If I know I have a pattern but don't want to go through all my patterns to find it, I print it out again.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

carlyta, i too first noticed your avatar and thought i don't have that pattern,so.....can you share? ah... please
and i have patterns for every type of neddle work there is not binders, but boxes


----------



## cheyenne620 (Apr 17, 2012)

I must confess I am also a pattern addict. When I see a pattern I like I save it and also print a copy of it, I'm always afraid of losing a pattern. I usually have several WIP, since I knit and crochet for my church for charity. I knit and crochet mostly sweaters for children, which go around the world. Now the new minister we have wants prayer shawls, so I along with some of the other knitters are also making prayers shawls. Yesterday, my daughter visited and I was knitted with Starbella yarn(I was making a scarf) and she asked if the scarf was for her and it was. I can't stop, I brought some of my yarn stash down to my mother's house (I moved in with my mother) and she thinks that is all of the yarn I have, but there is a lot more to be brought down. If she only knew!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

I am a pattern addict [and] a yarnoholic. There is no hope.


----------



## BettyTampaBay (Jan 22, 2012)

Since I found KP I am a pattern addict also. I have so many patterns saved and each day I cannot resist logging onto KP and seeking out more patterns and great web sites to find even more patterns. ; ) I love it!!!


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

It's universal! I have it too!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

My name is Phoenix and I am a pattern addict...


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

Dusti said:


> I don't think there's a day that doesn't go by where I get yet another lovely pattern to add to my pattern stash from KP, a pattern stash btw that I will never live to work through. I think I am totally obsessed with collecting patterns. Am I the only pattern nut here??? Is there an AA for this?? Help!!! LOL!
> Dusty


Welcome to the club ,,, i can't stop adding pattern to my stash even the ones that i think are to hard for me lol lol lol


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Does this addiction go hand in hand with yarn stash addiction? Who cares? We love them all. Suzi


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm a PAA for sure.Hundreds of downloaded patterns and when i go shopping-where is the first place i go looking? the craft section looking for patterns!!


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: WE are HERE!!!...Pattern A!!...lol


----------



## Ailsa M. (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Dusty - I feel sure you get a lot a enjoyment out of collecting patterns, as I do. I collect regularly and have a stack, but to make things worse I have my late mother's patterns both knitting and crochet. I notice some of the older patterns are being recycled now!!! I have been able to share some "Premie Baby Patterns" with a friend who will be long term in hospital, so has decided when she is well enough to knit and donate to the hospital premie baby section.....Keep collecting I find it is relaxing...Cheers Ailsa M.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

caryla, i found your beatifull shawl in the pattern section thanks for sharing


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

It's 2:24am and I'm just getting to KP because I've been copying patterns tonight.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

mom2grif said:


> Ravelry is like crack to me. Crackelry. Like Crackbook and Crack Paradise.


But you have to admit this addiction does not fry or otherwise destroy our brains like crack, tobacco, alcohol and other drugs do. And we really do not want to be cured of this addiction, do we? LOL. lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

My name is Essie from Oz and I am a pattern, hook, needle, book, yarn addict. And I don't want to be cured of this addiction. LOL. 

When I broke my elbow and could not knit or crochet for almost 2 1/2 months, I used to sit and look through all my pattern books and magazines and also look at patterns on the net. It helped with the withdrawal symptoms from being unable to knit/crochet for so long. 

So I say carry on with your pattern addiction. You have lots and lots and lots of mates there with you. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi! My name is Starfire and I'm a pattern addict in knitting, crochet, jewelry, sewing and yarn. I'm in trouble.
I also have an addiction to beads, findings and wire. Do you think I have a problem? I don't. My DH thinks I'm wasting my pensions on silly things.

Starfire


----------



## librarylover (Apr 19, 2012)

Guilty as charged. "Hello. My name is Sarah, and I'm a pattern-holic."


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Starfire said:


> Hi! My name is Starfire and I'm a pattern addict in knitting, crochet, jewelry, sewing and yarn. I'm in trouble.
> I also have an addiction to beads, findings and wire. Do you think I have a problem? I don't. My DH thinks I'm wasting my pensions on silly things.
> 
> Starfire


Hey Starfire: Tell him that you are not wasting it on cigarettes, drugs, alcohol; that you are using it for something useful. Because I am sure that you make lovely things from your yarn, beads, wire, etc and then use them yourself or pass them on to family and friends; possibly even charities that can make use of them. Would love to see some photos of the things that you have made. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

So as every knitter I know and for what I read so far I'm not alone when it comes to collecting patterns, so I started thinking that since most of the patterns I collected will never be done, (every day I seem to get a handful of new ones) I should start with the ones I printed in color or black and white and use them to wallpaper my craft/hobbies spare room.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Nooooooooo you are not. I get so mad at myself because I spend more time looking for new patterns then I do actually knitting. It is sooooooo addictive. I was that way with quilting patterns too. Must be something strange in our personalities. lols


----------



## cbmommacat (Mar 6, 2012)

Pattern Addicts don't need help - just lots and lots of gift cards from Staples!! :wink: I did tame the monster by weekly sorting them into cheap folders by categories (scarfs, dishclothes, techniques, sweaters, babies, etc.)


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

ptspraker said:


> My son says when I die he is going to back a dump truck up to the deck and shovel everything in. At least my house does not look like the hoarders on TV. But my basement is getting a good start. LOL


I went to a spinning guild meeting today. One of the elderly ladies died, unfortunately I did not know her. Her stash was donated to the guild by her children. Two station wagons full, barely enough room for the drivers, and they said they only took what they considered the best, the rest will go to op shops. 
The girls at the meeting had a field day, and made a donation to the guild for what they took. I think this was a great idea and hope my stash ends up this way. Maybe I should alter my will. 
I acquired 4 balls of mohair/acrylic/polyester in shades ranging from black, dark blue, purple ad wine. I am now making a scarf. I also acquired a hank of blue silk to spin. I offered $20, but they gave me back $10 as it was a donation only and the items were a gift from the lady who died. 
Also lots of patterns and also yarn for felting and weaving. But, I was very good I did not acquire any patterns. I did not look at them, a little voices said "put it down and walk away quickly". I am not sure if it was my guardian angel or someone behind me who wanted first dibs at the pattern collection.
This is how our


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

I love patterns too, but I need to get a binder and put them in so they are easier to browse! Good idea.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

nit witty said:


> I love patterns too, but I need to get a binder and put them in so they are easier to browse! Good idea.


Mine are all in a folder on my computer....I have a few loose paper ones, free from the yarn stores, but not many.


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

I always think, "Here today, gone tomorrow" and if I see something I absolutely love then I grab it. Who cares if you have patterns you'll never make up. At least you have an abundance of choices when you want to start something new.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

pattern stashes are 'therapy'

no AA needed! not hurting us or anyone else... keep on collecting them!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Dusti said:


> I don't think there's a day that doesn't go by where I get yet another lovely pattern to add to my pattern stash from KP, a pattern stash btw that I will never live to work through. I think I am totally obsessed with collecting patterns. Am I the only pattern nut here??? Is there an AA for this?? Help!!! LOL!
> Dusty


You know, I could easily join you, I think. I have a huge "collection" of printed and commerically available patterns (books, magazines) and have often said about myself that I'd actually rather look at knitting patterns than do the knitting!

I was thinking about the whole thing the other day that may have an idea where my own pattern obsession comes from. I think it's the _design_ aspect that turns me on. Some women look at fashion magazines, I look at knitting magazines (and books, and online, and ... so on). When I was a kid I wanted to be a fashion designer -- until my mother told me I would have to learn pattern drafting, and I didn't have a clue what that was all about, but back in the 1960s, it sounded flat IMPOSSIBLE, especially for someone like me, so I sadly gave up that dream. But I've always loved beautiful clothes, and I especially love comfy, snugly knit clothes, so I think that's what it's all about for me.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> There is no help for pattern addicts. I should know. I print a lot of free patterns from www.knitting.about.com and have them organized in a 3-ring binder. What's embarrassing is when I discover that I've printed the same pattern twice.


 I just "paid" for the same cross stitch pattern leaflet 2x and the material to go with... must really like it???
oh dear.... another "gift" for DIL.... at least yours was free?? and when working with a pattern you always need two copies if it's a large project....


----------



## snowbird29 (Mar 18, 2012)

this is my problem too. I have 3 WIP now that are from patterns I have copied..I have them filed, but think I need another file folder for ones I "really want to do"


----------



## snowbird29 (Mar 18, 2012)

just this morning I came across some small booklets from the 50's and 60's and thought I should make some of these..I talked myself right out of it and put them back on the shelf..lol


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello my name is Dawn and I'm a pattern addict too. Not only do I save every thing I think I'll do, I sometimes make up my own. KP expands the collection too!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I too keep collecting patterns, however instead of using the patterns I've collected when I'm ready for a new project I'm guilty of searching for yet another pattern. I don't think my collection will ever get made into something because I keep searching out newer patterns.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

YorkieMama said:


> Since I got my first computer 6 years ago, I have saved thousands of patterns, I am always afraid that the free patterns will disappear from the Brand sites.


Sometimes they do. :-(


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm addicted too!! Both to patterns (that I will probably never make 1/2 of them!) and to the KP forum. I love seeing the beautiful work others are doing and I've gotten so many tips


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok, I'm glad you found it. Please let me know if you have any problems with it. I would like to publish it one day. Carlyta


----------



## diana schneider (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW!!! We have 18 pages so far on this topic of pattern saving. I have been reading everyone's threads and am glad I have a bond with all of you regarding the pattern hoarding! LOL..not sure if I should say "hoarding"...I tend to think we are being pro-active, in case one day we can't get on/use the internet!! Then what will we do, with no KP fix every day?? Oh, the sadness...but we know that will NEVER happen!!


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi. My name is Ann and I am a pattern addict.

I have patterns on my hard drive, on CDs, books, magazines, leaflets and 3 books of printed patterns.

I told my children they will have to pry my knitting needles or crochet hook out of my hands cause I plan on knitting or crocheting till my last breath.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> YorkieMama said:
> 
> 
> > Since I got my first computer 6 years ago, I have saved thousands of patterns, I am always afraid that the free patterns will disappear from the Brand sites.
> ...


OOO and Nittineedles I love that lace baby set as your icon...naughty girl...guess I am going to have to buy that now!! :thumbup:


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

JoanH said:


> nittineedles said:
> 
> 
> > YorkieMama said:
> ...


Me too! I saw that set and thought to myself "I want that pattern"!


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

I too must confess to having far more patterns than life-span!


----------



## vasudha (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah, I too am an addict to KP patterns. everyday after checking my mail, I checkout KP and its various patterns .
I bookmark them and think that my next project is going to be that . ( Like that I have a big list,which I can achieve even in my life time.I am glad that I have company!


----------



## Lactknitter (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm right in there with you all. If I spent half the time knitting/crocheting as I do looking and downloading I'd be neck deep in actual projects! 

I am noticing a trend though. We have yarn/stash addicts and pattern addicts. I'm also a book addict which I'm starting to get under control. LOL


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

We should collect patterns! we need to preserve our craft, plus it drives husbands nuts. Bonus!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Where's the law that says you have to make every pattern you save? I went through this with quilt block patterns. I get joy from collecting patterns. I can spend hours picking out colors, searching for just the right yarn for it and even imagining what the final result will look like. I love that process just as much, if not more, than the actual finished project. So if it gives you pleasure and joy, I say collect every one you can find!!!


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> Where's the law that says you have to make every pattern you save? I went through this with quilt block patterns. I get joy from collecting patterns. I can spend hours picking out colors, searching for just the right yarn for it and even imagining what the final result will look like. I love that process just as much, if not more, than the actual finished project. So if it gives you pleasure and joy, I say collect every one you can find!!!


See - I knew there was a validation out there somewhere for my actions!!! Thank you   :thumbup:


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

alpajem said:


> Starfire said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! My name is Starfire and I'm a pattern addict in knitting, crochet, jewelry, sewing and yarn. I'm in trouble.
> ...


That's a very good idea. I do use quite a bit of yarn and lots of my beads. I try and sell my jewelry to add to the family income. I give away a lot of my jewlelry as well, because I do enjoy that the most. I will post some of my jewelry and get an opinion to see if it's good enough to sell. I do have an Etsy site, but I don't sell very much.
Thanks for your encouragement Essie!

Starfire


----------



## lmiller1978 (Feb 14, 2011)

You are not alone...apparently...I have 2 thumb drives just for patterns...one for knitting, one for crocheting...it's sad. I had my dh look at my computer to see if I had a virus, and he said no, you have too much "crap"..not his exact word, on here..so I went to staples and fixed the problem...now all my patterns are safe forever =)


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I see, by the number of pages, I am not alone....there's comfort in seeing this!!!


----------



## greatgmadeb (May 3, 2011)

Dusti said:


> I don't think there's a day that doesn't go by where I get yet another lovely pattern to add to my pattern stash from KP, a pattern stash btw that I will never live to work through. I think I am totally obsessed with collecting patterns. Am I the only pattern nut here??? Is there an AA for this?? Help!!! LOL!
> Dusty


LOL If there is a program for this I guess I need it...here it is 2 AM and I can't sleep so I'm looking for patterns to load and save. On second thought, it's calming so I don't believer I'll join such a program after all :shock:


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

That's a very good idea. I do use quite a bit of yarn and lots of my beads. I try and sell my jewelry to add to the family income. I give away a lot of my jewlelry as well said:


> Hi Starfire: What is the name of your Etsy site? Tried to find it under Starfire, but could not. Regards Essie from Oz


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

well Dusti don't feel alone doing that. I save a few patterns every day. I've got enough to last 4 lifetimes. But I really love to do that. 
I want to start every one I save but I know I can't do that because of the ones I'm working on, I just have to get those finished. Your're not alone. Rene


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Dusti, I'm just as addicted as you and many other KPers. It'll be fun trying to use all the patterns.
DotS


----------



## sjordanc (Aug 9, 2011)

Guilty also, If I could knit as fast as I can find patterns to knit. I would have it made. I started putting on an external drive also. Good thing too because my computer crashed right after doing it.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow were u lucky


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi I am the same i am buying patterns all the time as i don't know many free sits to get them.I get lot from ebay in the last month i have got some lovely patterns from there some i have got the same but never mind i keep telling my slelf to no more.As i have two shawls to night one to be done by oct the other one is no hurry she said she was going to pay first but that hasn't come yet and the same with the baby set she wonted knitted.if i sold all my pattern i would be rich.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Speaking of pattern addiction have you seen this pattern on the back of the latest Knit Picks catalog.

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfpatterns/pattern_display.cfm?ID=75000220

I love it but I'm not sure I'm up for making an adult sweater in lace weight yarn.


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

i just go for kids knits or baby patterns but thanks any way


----------

